# old acne and scars skin



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

I've come to a point in my life that I may have to accept going bald at some point in the near future. As my hair has considerably thinned.

So I will now pay all my efforts on improving my skin instead.

Many years ago I was hit with quite a bit of acne. Which has now gone. However I am still left with some red marks and acne scars. Not like (holes) as some people have...but marks

What's the best way to improve the skin.

I am prone to getting oily skin. So I don't want to use anything that will trigger it.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

shocksl said:


> I've come to a point in my life that I may have to accept going bald at some point in the near future. As my hair has considerably thinned.
> 
> So I will now pay all my efforts on improving my skin instead.
> 
> ...


People usually suggest bio oil for this sort of stuff but to be honest i don't think it actually does anything beyond the massaging motion itself breaking down scar tissue.

I'm sure theres skin clinics around that can do skin peels and stuff for this kind of thing?


----------



## theapron (Apr 3, 2014)

Try microdermabrasion mate


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

theapron said:


> Try microdermabrasion mate


Thats the one!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dermarolling (either clinic/professional or DIY) is a good first line treatment


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I suffer the same. Odd spot every other month on arm or back but they leave deadly scars been this way since I was 12. No creams work. Finally booked in to see the doctor as it's literally kept me from taking my top off or wearing a vest. Someone on here suggested laser treatment before. But I'll update this when I find out more info at the end of this month.


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi guys

Can you give me some more info on microdermabrasion? In terms of prices and how many treatments required?

Same with Dermatology?


----------



## Stella (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey

microdermabrasion is alright ... The amount of treatments you need will depend on how bad your scarring is.

It is normally about 30-50 pounds a session. If you book a course of treatments you should get a better price.

In my opinion it's a waste of money as you can get great results at home and I'll tell you how.

-exfoliate your skin regularly. (Not every day)

-buy yourself a good derma roller and use it every other day.

-moisturise daily

-drink plenty of water.

I know that's all very basic. If you want to know what I have used on my own skin and like using raw organic stuff on your face ill tell you what you can try ;-)


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

shocksl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can you give me some more info on microdermabrasion? In terms of prices and how many treatments required?
> 
> Same with Dermatology?


Dermatology would be the study was of skin conditions, rather than a treatment process.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Trevor McDonald said:


> I suffer the same. Odd spot every other month on arm or back but they leave deadly scars been this way since I was 12. No creams work. Finally booked in to see the doctor as it's literally kept me from taking my top off or wearing a vest. Someone on here suggested laser treatment before. But I'll update this when I find out more info at the end of this month.


Did you look into the laser treatment ?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Did you look into the laser treatment ?


May 22 I have a dermo appointment. The wait is stupidly long  don't think it'll be sorted by summer. Hopefully dermo suggests the laser and I can go for it. I was referred by my docs to the dermo.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd highly recommend Dermalogica products, couldn't recommend them highly enough, personally.

In particular, try dermalogica c-12 concentrate.

Dermalogica - c-12 concentrate customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey interesting reviews. So what does it actually do???


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Skin peel 35% acid peel worked amazing on hardly see them

Compared to what they used to

Be


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2015)

Your oily skin could be caused by an intolerance to a certain food groups but eggs, dairy and wheat being the main culprits in my experience.

Maybe try ditching these to see if that helps.

In terms of products to help the scaring I found applying Apple Cider Vinegar with a cotton bud or wool to the scars worked well for me.

Granted I never had severe acne but enough to make me self concious and feel the need to do something about it.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sunbeds help having a tan really helps this takes away most of the red marks


----------



## keesh (Jun 15, 2015)

Depending on how bad your marks are I would suggest acid peels, microdermabrasion, laser. And of course stick to a basic stuff that was suggested above. Tell us what your dermatologist recommended. My dermatologist did not suggest microdermabrasion, she said my case wasn't that bad.


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

improveyourskin.co.uk have a talk with these, they are amazing at what they do. If you look at some of their photos they are genuinely shocking what they can achieve!


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

Retin A or the generic version Tretinoid cream promotes collagen growth. It does make your skin sensitive to the sun but it has other benefits like anti wrinkling and preventing future acne breakouts as well.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

mkng said:


> Retin A or the generic version Tretinoid cream promotes collagen growth. It does make your skin sensitive to the sun but it has other benefits like anti wrinkling and preventing future acne breakouts as well.


miracle gel i call it !! Really reduced an boil , huge acne scar i had . Im awaiting more but at the moment using lactic acid and using collagen sumbeds . ( the aas def have not helped my skin  )


----------

